# Clarification needed on time frame for sexually mature males & WEANING?



## wug (Oct 3, 2015)

Our two litters are doing great but I will soon be getting anxious to separate the sexes and wanted to clarify and ask when is the weaning complete and do all the pups finish weaning at the same time approx? I have heard horror stories and want to be sure there is NO CHANCE of another 2 surprise litters. These males can impregnate the mom at 5 weeks or before yet still need their mothers milk for that long? WTH? How is one supposed to walk that fine line? I won't possibly know of they are call eating solid foods I am sure. I a also not 100% sure I have the sexes correct on all of them yet, seems hard on a few. I see a protrusion on virtually all of them they all seem to have 3 noticeable external "points of interest" what is the small "dot" immediately beside the anus? is this where the umbilical was?

Anyone on here close to Brantford, ON Canada that wants any please speak up. Free to good homes


----------



## Augustine (Nov 14, 2011)

Don't worry _too_ much about the sex thing just yet. I wasn't able to get a solid read on my babies until they were about 3 weeks old. And, come 4 weeks old, it's easy as can be.

With my oops litter, I separated the boys from their mom at roughly 4 1/2 weeks. I did a lot of checking online and it said they're usually weaned around 3-4 weeks, so I imagine 4 weeks would be ideal, with 4 1/2 weeks being the absolute latest. (better to be safe than sorry, imo)


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Love the pictures


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Babies are generally weaned by their mom at around 4 weeks. It is nature there isn't going to be an exact date. They are not robots  Some will wean early, some later. It depends on the mom really. 
Babies will begin tasting real food at about 2 weeks and around 3 weeks they will be eating solid food on their own as well as nursing.

There is nothing you need to do to wean them. Momma will handle it. Just make sure at 2 weeks onward, they have access to food and water bottles as they will be learning to use them.

All rats mature alittle differently. At 5 weeks boys are technically able to get the job done, but they usually do not understand what to do and it is doubtful a female would let them. BUT!!.... it is very possible still.
I am a big believer that babies need as much time as possible with their moms as well. It is an important time where they are learning alot from her mentally.

I breed, I separate all of my boys from mom/sisters at about 3 days before they turn 5 weeks. Between 4.5 & 5 weeks is the ideal time to separate them.



> I see a protrusion on virtually all of them they all seem to have 3 noticeable external "points of interest" what is the small "dot" immediately beside the anus? is this where the umbilical was?


They do have bellybuttons/umbilical cords but eh I wouldnt say it was immediately besides the anus... it is like up above their genitals where a belly button would be. 

How old are your babies? Wait until after 3 weeks to sex them if you are having troubles. It gets very apparent then. 
if you have trouble post very clear pics and someone can help.










This are good sexing link:
http://mainelyratrescue.org/rattieblog2/?p=42


----------



## Emma13 (Aug 8, 2015)

One thing that I found really helpful when trying to sex my foster litter was knowing that girls have tiny nipples running along both sides of their underbelly, and boys don't. They became apparent right around the time that their fur started filling in, before their eyes opened. The cage that I had them in had a clear bottom, and it was pretty easy to see who had nipples and who didn't when their bellies were pressed up against the plastic floor, once I knew what I was looking for… basically, boys have completely smooth bellies, and girls have dots running along their bellies from below their hips up to their front paws… of course, you'll want to double check using the method you are using now once the boys develop a little bit more just to make sure (it was completely obvious who the boys were by the time my litter was weaned - male rats are quite well-endowed), but I found that this is a good way to at least get an idea of who is who


----------

